# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نحوه ی رفتن از ایران؟!

## DR._.ALI

سلام همگی
میخواستم ببینم کسی اطلاعی داره از این که از ایران بخای بری یه کشور دیگه چقدر هزینه  اولیه احتیاج داره و کلا چیا نیازه؟
از عمان بگیر برو بالا تا برسی به کانادا و....
الان بهترین کشور واسه پیشرفت کجاست و چقدر باید پول اولیه داشته باشی؟ :Yahoo (35): و زبانت در چه حد باشه؟و اینکه محدودیت سنی داره؟
این قضیه امتیازا و...کسی میدونه واسه رفتن به کشورای دیگه قضیش چیه؟

----------


## _Senoritta_

_منو با خودت ببر ای تو تیکه گاه من_

----------


## DR._.ALI

> _منو با خودت ببر ای تو تیکه گاه من_


خوبه مثل تن تو با تو همسفر شدن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saturn8

کانادا
500میلیون می خواد
پرستار باشی راحت میری
حالا من دقیق اطلاع ندارم ولی دیدم که پرستارا رفتن و راضین!

----------


## Saturn8

دوستان خواهش میکنم اگه کسی قصد کمک داره نظر بذاره :Yahoo (81):

----------


## saj8jad

چو از این کویر وحشت (جهنم) به سلامتی گذشتی
به شکوفه‌ها، به باران برسان سلام ما را

----------


## mmr

و همچنین سلام ما را برسان به رامبد جوان و اقای  خاوری عزیز و خانم شیخ الاسلامی و .......


> چو از این کویر وحشت (جهنم) به سلامتی گذشتی
> به شکوفه‌ها، به باران برسان سلام ما را

----------


## banafsheh

*چند سال پیش این جوک رو می خوندیم که:
ﮐﺴﺎﻳﻲ ﮐﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻳﻞ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﺮﺕ ﺑﻪ ﮐﺎﻧﺎدا رو دارند 5 ﺁﮔﻮﺳﺖ، ﺳﺎﻋﺖ 4ﺻﺒﺢ ﺑﺎ دﺳﺘﻪ ی غازهای وﺣﺸﻲ ﺗﺎﻻب اﻧﺰﻟﻲ ﺣﺮﮐﺖ ﻣﻴﮑﻨﻴﻢ،ﻓﻘﻂ دﻳﺮ ﻧﮑﻨﻴﺪ ﮐﻪ ﻏﺎزﻫﺎ ﻣﻨﺘﻈﺮند ( هار هار هار)
الان به یک تراژدی تبدیل شده*

----------


## erfan1st

با داروسازی چجوری میشه رفت از ایران؟؟ چند واحد حداقل باید پاس کرد؟ دانشگاه هم مهمه؟

----------


## DR._.ALI

> کانادا
> 500میلیون می خواد
> پرستار باشی راحت میری
> حالا من دقیق اطلاع ندارم ولی دیدم که پرستارا رفتن و راضین!


فک کنم کانادا اولین چیزی که میخاد آیلتس باشه
خب 500 میلیون به نظرم باید یکی دو سال بریم کشورهای خلیج فارس بعد از اونور یه پولی به جیب بزنیم بعدش بریم سمت کانادا و... :Yahoo (4): 
فک کنم واسه جایی مث کانادا اینقد راحتم که تو گفتی نباشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> دوستان خواهش میکنم اگه کسی قصد کمک داره نظر بذاره


 :Y (565):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> چو از این کویر وحشت (جهنم) به سلامتی گذشتی
> به شکوفه‌ها، به باران برسان سلام ما را


من اگه از این کویر وحشت گذشتم 
مسیر رو هموار میکنم شما رو هم از این جهنم میبرم بیرون :Y (761):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> و همچنین سلام ما را برسان به رامبد جوان و اقای  خاوری عزیز و خانم شیخ الاسلامی و .......


خودم رسیدم اونجا اول یه چوغی میکنم تو آستین این خاوری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *چند سال پیش این جوک رو می خوندیم که:
> ﮐﺴﺎﻳﻲ ﮐﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻳﻞ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﺮﺕ ﺑﻪ ﮐﺎﻧﺎدا رو دارند 5 ﺁﮔﻮﺳﺖ، ﺳﺎﻋﺖ 4ﺻﺒﺢ ﺑﺎ دﺳﺘﻪ ی غازهای وﺣﺸﻲ ﺗﺎﻻب اﻧﺰﻟﻲ ﺣﺮﮐﺖ ﻣﻴﮑﻨﻴﻢ،ﻓﻘﻂ دﻳﺮ ﻧﮑﻨﻴﺪ ﮐﻪ ﻏﺎزﻫﺎ ﻣﻨﺘﻈﺮند ( هار هار هار)
> الان به یک تراژدی تبدیل شده*


من به واقعیت تبدیلش میکنم ! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


سلام همگی
میخواستم ببینم کسی اطلاعی داره از این که از ایران بخای بری یه کشور دیگه چقدر هزینه  اولیه احتیاج داره و کلا چیا نیازه؟
از عمان بگیر برو بالا تا برسی به کانادا و....
الان بهترین کشور واسه پیشرفت کجاست و چقدر باید پول اولیه داشته باشی؟و زبانت در چه حد باشه؟و اینکه محدودیت سنی داره؟
این قضیه امتیازا و...کسی میدونه واسه رفتن به کشورای دیگه قضیش چیه؟


بستگی داره از چه طریقی بخوای
مثلا تحصیلی باشه از صفر تومن داریم تا چند میلیارد
اگه از یه دانشگاه حوب و رشته خوب مثل مهندسی تهران و شریف بخوای بری فقط یه مدرک زبان لازم داری و بلیط هواپیما و یه وثیقه سربازی
اما اگه بخوای بری مستقیم از اونجا شروع کنی خب حداقلش 2 میلیارد میخواد اوایل
روش های دیگه هم هست مثل سرمایه گزاری
مثل هم.جنس.گرا بودن و درخواست ازدواج رسمی از کشور مقصد
ازدواج با یه زن پولدار خارجی
سیاسی بودن و در حال فرار
داشتن اطلاعات سری از یه کشور و ...*

----------


## nani87

باسلام.سوالتون خیلی کلی هست و بنظرم بهتره توی سایت هایی که مختص اینکاره عنوان کنید خیلی جوابای خوبی میگیرید.مثلا سایت اپلای ابرود.والا بستگی داره از چه طریقی برید؛رشته تون چی باشه؛ و..یکی از بهترین راهها و آسنوترینشون تحصیلی هست؛بسته به مقطع آپشنهای متفاوت تر هست؛هرچه مقطع پایین ترین واسه رفتن اتتخاب کنید هزینه ش بالاتره،مثلا شما نمیتونی هزینه خوندن لیسانس اونجارو با دکترا خوندنش مقایسه کنی،یا اینکه بتونی فول فاند پذیرش بگیری،یا نه؟برای رشته های فنی مهندسی تاجایی که میدونم رانشگاههای خوب مثل شریف و تهران اصلا کار سختی واسشون نیست؛شما کاملا میتونی فاند کامل بگیری؛ولی هزینه های مثل آزاد کردن مدارک و ترجمه مدارک و  آزمون زبان و.ازین قبیل هست.هرچی یونیت گمنام تر بشه معدل؛کار پژوهشی و نمره زبان اهمیت خلی بیشتری پیدا میکنه؛البته این معنیش نیست که شما حتما باید یونی شریف باشی؛اوناکارشون خیلی راحته؛یکی از آشناها شریف بود؛نه حتا مقاله داشت نه هیچی؛الان تازه رفته هلند.وگرنه تقریبا میشه از هردانشگاه و هرمعدلی میشه اقدام کنی،ولی باید یک عامل جبران کننده داشته باشی(مثلا معدلت کمه نمره زبانت عالی باشه و.).بسته به رشته ت هرجا میتونه بهشتت باشه؛الان کانادا واسه عمران خوبه؛یکی از دوستام همین ماه آینده داره میره کانادا واسه ارشد نصف هزینه ش باخودشه نصفش با یونی،درهرحال شما یونی آزاد هم باشی میتونی بری،الان یکم چون تقاضاها زیاده هرچی رزومه دهن پرکن تری داشته باشی بهتره؛درمورد هزینه اولیه ش چیزی نمیدونم،اگه واسه کار میخای باید سابقه کار و بیمه داشته باشی که هرکشور مثلا شرایط مشخصی داره،مثلا 5 سال سابقه کار حرفه ای و یک سقف سنی(برای پرستاری دیدم کشور المان مثلا زیر42 میخاست اگه اشتباع نکنم درمورد بقیه اطلاعی ندارم).اگه واسه کار کشورای همجوار میخای مثلا قطر که اوضاش خوبم هست؛دوستان گفتن؛سرمایه گذاری؛خرید مسکن و..میتونه کمک کننده باشه که فک نمیکنم کسی ب  این سن و سال چنین سرمایه ای داشته باشه،بااینحال بهترین راه تحصیلیه بنظرم.بازم تو گروهای تخصصی بپرسید خیلی بهتره؛اینجا بیشتر بچه های کنکوری هستند و احتمالا اطلاعات خیلی دقیقی ندارند

----------


## tear_goddess

خب با چه هدفی میخاید مهاجرت کنید؟
کار یا تحصیل؟

----------


## saj8jad

> همین جا میمونم و ایران میسازم اگر چه تنهایی
> دوباره میسازمت وطن اگر چه با خشت جان خویش


ببخشید ولی اینا همش شعار خالی از شعوره دوست عزیز
پای عمل نه از تاک نشان بود و نه از تاک ‏نشان!

----------


## meysam98

بستگی داره
پناهندگی سیاسی و اجتماعی
میتونی قاچاقی بری
که احتمالا با 150 تا بتونی بری ...

از طریق قانونی و سرمایه گذاری و تحصیل کار آسونی نیست
باید اونور آشنا داشته باشی و یه پول تپُل و یه شرایط استعدادی یا تحصیلی خوب.

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام همگی
> میخواستم ببینم کسی اطلاعی داره از این که از ایران بخای بری یه کشور دیگه چقدر هزینه  اولیه احتیاج داره و کلا چیا نیازه؟
> از عمان بگیر برو بالا تا برسی به کانادا و....
> الان بهترین کشور واسه پیشرفت کجاست و چقدر باید پول اولیه داشته باشی؟و زبانت در چه حد باشه؟و اینکه محدودیت سنی داره؟
> این قضیه امتیازا و...کسی میدونه واسه رفتن به کشورای دیگه قضیش چیه؟


من همه کارامو ردیف کردم فقط مونده یادگیری زبان  :Yahoo (4):  

تو اول کاری آخیییی  :Yahoo (1):  
رفتم اونور دعات میکنم حتما 


واسه رفتن کار زیاده 
پاسپورت بخری : پول میدی به دولت ، دولت برای تشکر ازت بهت اقامت داعم میده 
ازدواج کنی : صوری موری نه ازدواج واقعی 
فرزند خوندگی قبول کنی : از پرورشگاه یکیو بگیری بزرگ کنی (کلک ملک بزنی کلک دونتو میبرن  :Yahoo (4):  )
هزینه زندگی یک سال یک نیازمندو پرداخت میکنی دولت برای تشویق و هدیه دادن بهت ، بهت اقامت میده 
یه کار فنی بلد باشی بری اونجا مشغول به کارت بشی (تاسیس یه شرکت خدماتی بهترینشه البته باید وارد باشی و با رزومه (رضومه حالا هرچی هست  :Yahoo (21):  ) هرچی میتونه باشی ولی تاسیسات ساختمانی برق کشی و مکانیکی باشه بهتر)
تحصیلی: که اصلا من توصیه نمیکنم دهن سرویس میکنه آخرشم خوندی به احتمال 90 درصد باید برگردی 




واقعا عجیبه همه به فکر رفتنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید ******* اونیکه فکر میکنه آمریکا کانادا استرالیا یه شبه ساخته شده ****** اونیکه فکر میکنه آمریکا کشیش دزد نداشت آمریکا آقازاده و کلاهبردار و شیاد نداشت تو آمریکا نسل کشی نکردن تو آمریکا بی قانونی نبود اما مردم آمریکا ایستادن و مهاجرت نکردن سیاها و سرخپوستا کشته شدن ولی ایستادن و کشورشون ساختن تا آمریکا شد آمریکا حالا اگه به نظر شما وطن فروشی بیشعوریه باشه من ****** شما باشعور


عزیزم ما نباید با موضوعات هیجانی برخورد کنیم
هیچ کس نمیگه کشور هایی که شما نام بردید یک شبه ساخته شدند
بحث من چیز دیگری هستش ولی شما یه چیزی رو به یه چیز دیگه ربط و بسط میدی
بحث تاریخی سرخ پوست ها کلا یه چیز دیگه است عزیز جان
به هر روی حرف من اینه که مردم ایران برای آمریکا شدن حاضر نیستن کمترین بهایی رو پرداخت کنن 
شما هم صرفا به خودت نگاه نکن! این مردم برای ارابه مرگ (پراید) 55 میلیونی صف ها میکشن، اون وقت شما توقع آمریکا شدن داری!؟

----------


## mmr

حرف شما درسته دوست عزیز. بله اون کشورا یه شبه ساخته نشدن اما اون کشورا خواستند که ساخته بشند ولی ما ملت از همچین اوضاعی توی کشور نه تنها ناراضی نیستیم بلکه خیلی از مردم از این وضع رضایت دارند. وقتیکه هنوز مردم ما به جای تحریم خرید یک چیز و تلاش برای ارزون شدن اون سریع هرچی که بتونند میخرند و انبار میکنند تا گرون بشه و به نوعی پولدارتر بشند و وقتی که هنوز دیدگاهی داریم که بریم پول بریزیم تو یه حرم تا شفا بگیریم و یا اینکه منتظر باشیم تا یه نفر بیادو ما رو نجات بده وضع همینی هست که هست و عوض نخواهد شد . در طول تاریخ از زمان قاجار به بعد هر کسی که خواست این کشور رو به جایی برسونه یا موند داخل کشور و در اخر کشته شد و یا رفت از کشور و در اخر افسرده ! خدا به دادمون برسه  


> ببخشید ******* اونیکه فکر میکنه آمریکا کانادا استرالیا یه شبه ساخته شده ****** اونیکه فکر میکنه آمریکا کشیش دزد نداشت آمریکا آقازاده و کلاهبردار و شیاد نداشت تو آمریکا نسل کشی نکردن تو آمریکا بی قانونی نبود اما مردم آمریکا ایستادن و مهاجرت نکردن سیاها و سرخپوستا کشته شدن ولی ایستادن و کشورشون ساختن تا آمریکا شد آمریکا حالا اگه به نظر شما وطن فروشی بیشعوریه باشه من ****** شما باشعور

----------


## Amirhossein10

اگه کسی راجب نمره های لازم ایلتس و تافل هم چیزی میدونه بگه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

هزینه و نوع مدرک بستگی به خود کشور داره ، هر کشوری متفاوت هست و تحصیل توی هر دانشگاهیش تفاوت داره
مثلا توی اکثر کشور ها اگر توی دانشگاه هم زبان خودشون بخوای درس بخوانی نیازی به پرداخت شهریه زیاد نیست و حتی رایگان هست کاملا 
مثلا اگر بخوای المان درس بخوانی و بری دانشگاه خود المان نری دانشگاه های بین المللی رایگانه ولی اگر بری توی المان یه دانشگاه انگلیسی زبان بین المللی مثلا ترمی باید به پول ایران 30 میلیون تومان تا 50 میلیون تومان هزینه شهریه و خوراک و خوابگاه بدی ، البته مثلا تحصیل توی المان نیاز به داشتن مدرک زبان المانی هست ، یعنی شما علاوه بر زبان انگلیسی باید مدرک زبان المانی هم داشته باشی.
خلاصه کشورا متفاوته مثلا توی اروپا میتونی با ایلتس و گاهی تافل تحصیل کنی ، ولی اینکه کشوری مدرک ازت نخواد وجود نداره مگر کشورای غیرمعتبر که مدرکشون فقط تو کشور خودشون معتبره.
اگر دانشگاه رایگان باشه و فقط هزینه خودت باشه ماهیانه حداقل  5 میلیون تومان میخوای ولی اگر دانشگاه رایگان هم نباشه حداقل 10 میلیون تومان میخوای ماهیانه.
طریقه خارج شدن هم دو صورت هست یا اینکه رتبه خیلی خوبی بدست میاری تو کنکور سراسری (زیر 50) و درخواست بورسیه شدن میفرستی به ایمیل دانشگاه مورد نظرت ، یا اینکه به صورت دانشجوی آزاد با پول خودت میری اونجا درس میخوانی داخل دانشگاه هایی که ازمون ندارن.
دیگه حوصلم نمیشه بیشتر تایپ کنم ، میتونی هم زنگ بزنی به موسسه های بورسیه تحصیلی.

----------


## mmr

رتبه های زیر 50 کنکور نیاز به پول هم برای رفتن دارند ؟ یعنی دانشگاه کمکشون میکنه یا نه ؟


> هزینه و نوع مدرک بستگی به خود کشور داره ، هر کشوری متفاوت هست و تحصیل توی هر دانشگاهیش تفاوت داره
> مثلا توی اکثر کشور ها اگر توی دانشگاه هم زبان خودشون بخوای درس بخوانی نیازی به پرداخت شهریه زیاد نیست و حتی رایگان هست کاملا 
> مثلا اگر بخوای المان درس بخوانی و بری دانشگاه خود المان نری دانشگاه های بین المللی رایگانه ولی اگر بری توی المان یه دانشگاه انگلیسی زبان بین المللی مثلا ترمی باید به پول ایران 30 میلیون تومان تا 50 میلیون تومان هزینه شهریه و خوراک و خوابگاه بدی ، البته مثلا تحصیل توی المان نیاز به داشتن مدرک زبان المانی هست ، یعنی شما علاوه بر زبان انگلیسی باید مدرک زبان المانی هم داشته باشی.
> خلاصه کشورا متفاوته مثلا توی اروپا میتونی با ایلتس و گاهی تافل تحصیل کنی ، ولی اینکه کشوری مدرک ازت نخواد وجود نداره مگر کشورای غیرمعتبر که مدرکشون فقط تو کشور خودشون معتبره.
> اگر دانشگاه رایگان باشه و فقط هزینه خودت باشه ماهیانه حداقل  5 میلیون تومان میخوای ولی اگر دانشگاه رایگان هم نباشه حداقل 10 میلیون تومان میخوای ماهیانه.
> طریقه خارج شدن هم دو صورت هست یا اینکه رتبه خیلی خوبی بدست میاری تو کنکور سراسری (زیر 50) و درخواست بورسیه شدن میفرستی به ایمیل دانشگاه مورد نظرت ، یا اینکه به صورت دانشجوی آزاد با پول خودت میری اونجا درس میخوانی داخل دانشگاه هایی که ازمون ندارن.
> دیگه حوصلم نمیشه بیشتر تایپ کنم ، میتونی هم زنگ بزنی به موسسه های بورسیه تحصیلی.

----------


## Amirhossein10

> هزینه و نوع مدرک بستگی به خود کشور داره ، هر کشوری متفاوت هست و تحصیل توی هر دانشگاهیش تفاوت داره
> مثلا توی اکثر کشور ها اگر توی دانشگاه هم زبان خودشون بخوای درس بخوانی نیازی به پرداخت شهریه زیاد نیست و حتی رایگان هست کاملا 
> مثلا اگر بخوای المان درس بخوانی و بری دانشگاه خود المان نری دانشگاه های بین المللی رایگانه ولی اگر بری توی المان یه دانشگاه انگلیسی زبان بین المللی مثلا ترمی باید به پول ایران 30 میلیون تومان تا 50 میلیون تومان هزینه شهریه و خوراک و خوابگاه بدی ، البته مثلا تحصیل توی المان نیاز به داشتن مدرک زبان المانی هست ، یعنی شما علاوه بر زبان انگلیسی باید مدرک زبان المانی هم داشته باشی.
> خلاصه کشورا متفاوته مثلا توی اروپا میتونی با ایلتس و گاهی تافل تحصیل کنی ، ولی اینکه کشوری مدرک ازت نخواد وجود نداره مگر کشورای غیرمعتبر که مدرکشون فقط تو کشور خودشون معتبره.
> اگر دانشگاه رایگان باشه و فقط هزینه خودت باشه ماهیانه حداقل  5 میلیون تومان میخوای ولی اگر دانشگاه رایگان هم نباشه حداقل 10 میلیون تومان میخوای ماهیانه.
> طریقه خارج شدن هم دو صورت هست یا اینکه رتبه خیلی خوبی بدست میاری تو کنکور سراسری (زیر 50) و درخواست بورسیه شدن میفرستی به ایمیل دانشگاه مورد نظرت ، یا اینکه به صورت دانشجوی آزاد با پول خودت میری اونجا درس میخوانی داخل دانشگاه هایی که ازمون ندارن.
> دیگه حوصلم نمیشه بیشتر تایپ کنم ، میتونی هم زنگ بزنی به موسسه های بورسیه تحصیلی.


شما اینکه رتبه زیر ۵۰ بیاری مینونی بری رو از جای خاصی شنیدید؟ چون اولین باره میشنوم ؟

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام همگی
> میخواستم ببینم کسی اطلاعی داره از این که از ایران بخای بری یه کشور دیگه چقدر هزینه  اولیه احتیاج داره و کلا چیا نیازه؟
> از عمان بگیر برو بالا تا برسی به کانادا و....
> الان بهترین کشور واسه پیشرفت کجاست و چقدر باید پول اولیه داشته باشی؟و زبانت در چه حد باشه؟و اینکه محدودیت سنی داره؟
> این قضیه امتیازا و...کسی میدونه واسه رفتن به کشورای دیگه قضیش چیه؟


مرحله 1 : در exit را پیدا کنید.
مرحله 2: در را باز کنید.
مرحله3: پس از خروج در را پشت سر خود ببندید.
 :Yahoo (20):  امیدوارم دلخور نشید بخاطر شوخیم.

----------


## Aguila Roja

> اگه کسی راجب نمره های لازم ایلتس و تافل هم چیزی میدونه بگه


سلام دانشگاه الزاما از شما مدرک زبان نمی خواد 
ولی برای سفارت حتما باید ایلتس 6.5 داشته باشید که در مصاحبه رد نشید !!!

----------


## Aguila Roja

> هزینه و نوع مدرک بستگی به خود کشور داره ، هر کشوری متفاوت هست و تحصیل توی هر دانشگاهیش تفاوت داره
> مثلا توی اکثر کشور ها اگر توی دانشگاه هم زبان خودشون بخوای درس بخوانی نیازی به پرداخت شهریه زیاد نیست و حتی رایگان هست کاملا 
> مثلا اگر بخوای المان درس بخوانی و بری دانشگاه خود المان نری دانشگاه های بین المللی رایگانه ولی اگر بری توی المان یه دانشگاه انگلیسی زبان بین المللی مثلا ترمی باید به پول ایران 30 میلیون تومان تا 50 میلیون تومان هزینه شهریه و خوراک و خوابگاه بدی ، البته مثلا تحصیل توی المان نیاز به داشتن مدرک زبان المانی هست ، یعنی شما علاوه بر زبان انگلیسی باید مدرک زبان المانی هم داشته باشی.
> خلاصه کشورا متفاوته مثلا توی اروپا میتونی با ایلتس و گاهی تافل تحصیل کنی ، ولی اینکه کشوری مدرک ازت نخواد وجود نداره مگر کشورای غیرمعتبر که مدرکشون فقط تو کشور خودشون معتبره.
> اگر دانشگاه رایگان باشه و فقط هزینه خودت باشه ماهیانه حداقل  5 میلیون تومان میخوای ولی اگر دانشگاه رایگان هم نباشه حداقل 10 میلیون تومان میخوای ماهیانه.
> طریقه خارج شدن هم دو صورت هست یا اینکه رتبه خیلی خوبی بدست میاری تو کنکور سراسری (زیر 50) و درخواست بورسیه شدن میفرستی به ایمیل دانشگاه مورد نظرت ، یا اینکه به صورت دانشجوی آزاد با پول خودت میری اونجا درس میخوانی داخل دانشگاه هایی که ازمون ندارن.
> دیگه حوصلم نمیشه بیشتر تایپ کنم ، میتونی هم زنگ بزنی به موسسه های بورسیه تحصیلی.


تحصیل رایگان به زبان کشور مقصد فوق العاد رقابت بالاست ب خصوص برای پزشکی

----------


## Amir_800

دوستان در مورد داروسازی هم اطلاعاتی دارین البته واسه اشتغال نه واسه تحصیل
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنین

----------


## Amir_800

> با داروسازی چجوری میشه رفت از ایران؟؟ چند واحد حداقل باید پاس کرد؟ دانشگاه هم مهمه؟


اکه اطلاعاتی به دست اوردین ممنون میشم بهم بگین

----------


## DR._.ALI

> من همه کارامو ردیف کردم فقط مونده یادگیری زبان  
> 
> تو اول کاری آخیییی  
> رفتم اونور دعات میکنم حتما 
> 
> 
> واسه رفتن کار زیاده 
> پاسپورت بخری : پول میدی به دولت ، دولت برای تشکر ازت بهت اقامت داعم میده 
> ازدواج کنی : صوری موری نه ازدواج واقعی 
> ...


من یادگیری زبانو شروع کردم فقط مونده باقی کاراش :Yahoo (4): 
الان شما که کارات ردیفه از چه طریقی میخای بری و کدوم کشور میخای بری؟

----------


## DR._.ALI

> خب با چه هدفی میخاید مهاجرت کنید؟
> کار یا تحصیل؟


با هدف کار

----------


## sina_u

> من یادگیری زبانو شروع کردم فقط مونده باقی کاراش
> الان شما که کارات ردیفه از چه طریقی میخای بری و کدوم کشور میخای بری؟


اول مشخص کن کدوم استان یا شهر کانادا میخوای بری چون ممکنه زبان فرانسه بخواد و وقتت سر انگلیسی تلف بشه.
مثل کبک .
اینم بخون   https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7...A9%D8%A8%DA%A9

----------


## sina_u

> ببخشید ******* اونیکه فکر میکنه آمریکا کانادا استرالیا یه شبه ساخته شده ****** اونیکه فکر میکنه آمریکا کشیش دزد نداشت آمریکا آقازاده و کلاهبردار و شیاد نداشت تو آمریکا نسل کشی نکردن تو آمریکا بی قانونی نبود اما مردم آمریکا ایستادن و مهاجرت نکردن سیاها و سرخپوستا کشته شدن ولی ایستادن و کشورشون ساختن تا آمریکا شد آمریکا حالا اگه به نظر شما وطن فروشی بیشعوریه باشه من ****** شما باشعور


آمریکایی های امروزی خودشون مهاجر هستن کجا مهاجرت کنن.
یه عده روشنفکر باعث پیشرفت آمریکا شدن.
ولی ایران دست یه عده بیسواده.
هدفت هدف خوبیه. ولی مردم هنوز به اون آگاهی نرسیدن.
میتونی تلاش کنی ولی بدون هزینش عمرت هست و ممکنه بعدا پشیمون بشی. 

افرادی مثل مریم میرزاخانی افرادی نبودن که وطنشونو دوست نداشته باشن ولی میدونستن تو ایران نهایتش یه معلم یا یه استاد دانشگاه میشن که میرن زیر دست یه سهمیه ای کار کنن و هر روز کلی مزخرف هم می شنون.

----------


## k92nm

*ما میمونیم وطن رو میسازیم شما بَریدالبته حداقل چند صد سال لازمه تا ملزومات ستون به سقف زدن فراهم بشه شما هم نهایت تا 50 عمر مفیدتهسازندگی و پیشرفت همونقدر وهم احمقانه ای هس که امکان ستون زدن به اسمان. همه چیز تقسیم شده تمام شده همه جا و موقعیت خودشون نشستن امکان نداره کسی جای کسی رو بگیرهاگه اون پویایی بود دیروز مرز ترکیه داخل مینی بوس تصادف کرده حامل 60 70 نفر، اکثریت ایرانی نبود قاطی بنگلادشی و پاکستانی!!!*

----------


## Math97

> آمریکایی های امروزی خودشون مهاجر هستن کجا مهاجرت کنن.
> یه عده روشنفکر باعث پیشرفت آمریکا شدن.
> ولی ایران دست یه عده بیسواده.
> هدفت هدف خوبیه. ولی مردم هنوز به اون آگاهی نرسیدن.
> میتونی تلاش کنی ولی بدون هزینش عمرت هست و ممکنه بعدا پشیمون بشی. 
> 
> افرادی مثل مریم میرزاخانی افرادی نبودن که وطنشونو دوست نداشته باشن ولی میدونستن تو ایران نهایتش یه معلم یا یه استاد دانشگاه میشن که میرن زیر دست یه سهمیه ای کار کنن و هر روز کلی مزخرف هم می شنون.


بله دقیقا. 2 سال قبل یکی از اساتید شریف کلی تحلیل کرده بود که اگر پروفسور میرزاخانی ایران مونده بود توی 40 سالگی با سیستم آموزشی ایران، به زحمت تمام ممکن بود مرتبه دانشیار بهش بدن (یک پله پایین تر از استاد تمام) در حالیکه توی آمریکا توی 30 سالگی استاد تمام دانشگاه استنفورد شد. کاملاً حقش هم بود! یکی از اساتید دانشگاه شیکاگو می گفت از پایان نامه دکترای میرزاخانی 3 مقاله در مهمترین ژورنالهای ریاضی جهان چاپ شد، چیزی که بسیاری از ریاضی دانان تا آخر عمرشون بهش نمی رسن ولی میرزاخانی طی 5 سال رسید!!
البته دستاوردهای دوستش رویا بهشتی زواره هم واقعا قابل تحسینه که الانم استاد دانشگاه واشینگتن شده.

به هر حال تصمیم مهمی هست که باید هر کسی براساس سود و ضرر بگیره. یک سری عدم قطعیت ها هست که میرزاخانی عمر کمی داشت ولی در مقابل، سال گذشته آرتور آشکین توی 96 سالگی جایزه نوبل فیزیک که قبلا اینشتین برده رو برنده شد که واقعا ستودنی هم هست. یعنی اگر چیزی ارزش داره باید دنبالش رفت. به این اصلا اعتقاد ندارم حداکثر تا یه سالی میشه از ذهن و علم بهره ببریم همین مثال منم نشون داد این موردو.

----------


## V_buqs

> من یادگیری زبانو شروع کردم فقط مونده باقی کاراش
> الان شما که کارات ردیفه از چه طریقی میخای بری و کدوم کشور میخای بری؟


خرید پاسپورت میخام برم (کشورو نمیتونم بگم شرمنده ولی دور و بر آلمان هست)
زبان تا میتونی یاد بگیر من کارامو ردیف کردم استرس زبانو دارم میخام انگلیسی حرف بزنم خندم میگیره  :Yahoo (21):  
میرم جلو آینه تمرین میکنم ردیفه تا با یکی یه خط انگلیسی صحبت میکنم خندم میگیره  :Yahoo (21): 

بیشتر سعی کن زبان هایی رو  یاد بگیری که بیشتر جاها استفاده میشه مثل : انگلیسی آلمانی فرانسه

----------


## Blue Girly.N

> سلام همگی
> میخواستم ببینم کسی اطلاعی داره از این که از ایران بخای بری یه کشور دیگه چقدر هزینه  اولیه احتیاج داره و کلا چیا نیازه؟
> از عمان بگیر برو بالا تا برسی به کانادا و....
> الان بهترین کشور واسه پیشرفت کجاست و چقدر باید پول اولیه داشته باشی؟و زبانت در چه حد باشه؟و اینکه محدودیت سنی داره؟
> این قضیه امتیازا و...کسی میدونه واسه رفتن به کشورای دیگه قضیش چیه؟


شرایط کشور با کشور و حتی رشته با رشته متفاوته!
دوتا خانم تو اینستا و کانال تلگرامشون شرایط مهاجرت واسه رشته ها و کشورای مختلفو میگن (تو امتیاز ایدی اینستا شونو میفرستم)

----------


## Alir3zaa

> شرایط کشور به کشور و حتی رشته به رشته متفاوته!
> دوتا خانم تو اینستا شرایط مهاجرت واسه رشته ها و کشورای مختلفو میگن (تو امتیاز ایدیشونو میفرستم)


اگه میشه بذارید اینجا ما هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## Blue Girly.N

> اگه میشه بذارید اینجا ما هم استفاده کنیم


قوانین انجمن اجازه نمیده آیدی کسیو بذارم.تو امتیاز میفرستم

----------


## mmr

عذر میخوام میشه برای من هم بفرسیتد ؟


> قوانین انجمن اجازه نمیده آیدی کسیو بذارم.تو امتیاز میفرستم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> رتبه های زیر 50 کنکور نیاز به پول هم برای رفتن دارند ؟ یعنی دانشگاه کمکشون میکنه یا نه ؟


بورسیه دولتی مساوی هست با تعهد خدمت ،  یعنی اگر دولت ایران هزینه تحصیلات تورو داخل فلان کشور به دلیل رتبه خوبت بخواد بده ، ازت تعهد میگیره که مثلا 20 سال توی ایران هرکجا گفت براش کار کنی.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> شما اینکه رتبه زیر ۵۰ بیاری مینونی بری رو از جای خاصی شنیدید؟ چون اولین باره میشنوم ؟


رشته ها متفاوت هست ، ریاضی و تجربی زیر 50 - هنر و انسانی و معارف زیر 10 اگر اشتباه نکنم.
شخصی که رتبه کشوری اش میشه 50 در آزمون سراسری ایران ، سح علمی بالایی داره به همین دلیل اگر قبول بکنه توی فلان کشور تحصیل کنه هم میتونه برا آینده خودش خوب باشه هم برای آینده ی اون کشور. بورسیه شدن مساوی با تعهد خدمته ینی مثلا اگر دانشگاه ایکس در کشور هلند به تو پیشنهاد بده که برای تحصیل بری اونجا چون رتبت 20 بوده ، هزینه تحصیلت رو خودش میده ولی خب مجبوری هر مقدار سال که ازت خواست برای اون هرکجا که گفت کار کنی توی کشورش.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> تحصیل رایگان به زبان کشور مقصد فوق العاد رقابت بالاست ب خصوص برای پزشکی


نظام آموزشی هر کشوری متفاوت هست ، همینطور که داخل کنکور 98 نظام قدیم ها خیلی ضعیف تر عمل کردن در صورتی که یه شاگرد متوسط نظام جدید دروس رو راحت بالای 50 درصد زده بود ، شما هر کشوری بری بومی های همون کشور صد در صد از توی مهاجر قوی تر هستن حالا هر رشته ای میخواد باشه با هر زبانی.

----------


## amir.t34

:Yahoo (13): 
بهترین روش تحصیلی هس

----------


## amir.t34

اگه دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشین میتونید با داشتن مدرک زبان المانی هم برید. پزشکی بخونید....
اگه آلمان نشد.برید کانادا....

----------


## DR._.ALI

> خرید پاسپورت میخام برم (کشورو نمیتونم بگم شرمنده ولی دور و بر آلمان هست)
> زبان تا میتونی یاد بگیر من کارامو ردیف کردم استرس زبانو دارم میخام انگلیسی حرف بزنم خندم میگیره  
> میرم جلو آینه تمرین میکنم ردیفه تا با یکی یه خط انگلیسی صحبت میکنم خندم میگیره 
> 
> بیشتر سعی کن زبان هایی رو  یاد بگیری که بیشتر جاها استفاده میشه مثل : انگلیسی آلمانی فرانسه


واسه تحصیل میخای بری یا کار دیگه ای؟
من فعلا انکلیسیمو دارم اوکی میکنم چون زبان زنده ی دنیا هست هر جا رفتی به کارت میاد

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *ما میمونیم وطن رو میسازیم شما بَریدالبته حداقل چند صد سال لازمه تا ملزومات ستون به سقف زدن فراهم بشه شما هم نهایت تا 50 عمر مفیدتهسازندگی و پیشرفت همونقدر وهم احمقانه ای هس که امکان ستون زدن به اسمان. همه چیز تقسیم شده تمام شده همه جا و موقعیت خودشون نشستن امکان نداره کسی جای کسی رو بگیرهاگه اون پویایی بود دیروز مرز ترکیه داخل مینی بوس تصادف کرده حامل 60 70 نفر، اکثریت ایرانی نبود قاطی بنگلادشی و پاکستانی!!!*


اینجایی که تو توش داری زندگی میکنی وطن نیس ویران سرا هست نه حقوق شهروندی رعایت میشه نه عدالتی توش هست نه هیچ چیز دیگه ای
ماهی 45 هزار تومان دارن یارانه میدن به ملت ببین چند صد برابر رو همه چی کشیدن بیا برو استرالیا رو ببین ماهی 4 تا 5 هزار دلار دارن به هر شهروندشون فقط یارانه میدن
میخای چی رو بسازی دقیقا این خانه از پای بستش ویران هست چقدر استعداد که تو این کشور هست و دارن نابود میشن و هیشکس نمیبینتشون در صورتی که همین اشخاص توی کشورهای پیشرفته بودن چقدر واسه کارشون ارزش و احترام قائل میشدن و همه امکاناتی در اختیار طرف میزاشتن تا اون استعدادش شکوفا بشه ولی تو وطن جنابعالی همه چی به مرز نابودی داره کشیده میشه و یه عده ی خاص از افکار احمقانه ی جنابعالی دارن سواستفاده میکنن

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alir3zaa


اگه میشه بذارید اینجا ما هم استفاده کنیم


خواستی پیام بده ادت کنم گروهها و پیجهای مختلف استفاده کنی*

----------


## God_of_war

رفتن از ایران خیلی مزیت داره الکی وطنم وطنم نکنین  موقعیتشو داشتین خودتون با سر میرفتین من که حاضرم برم کانادا با یه پیرزن ازدواج کنم  :Yahoo (15):  عوضش شب که میخوابم صبح پا نشم ببینم اختلاس شده دلار رفته بالا قیمت مسکن رفته اسمان هفتم پیاز و گوجه و سیب زمینیو ... دغدغمون شده چرت و پرت این زندگی فرقی با هیدر بودن نداره فقط دم بازدم الکی اخرشم با کلی غم و غصه بدون عشق و حال میمیریم

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
دوست گرامی الان ویزای تحصیلی برای کشورهای غربی سخت شده ولی اگر به چین وتایوان و اندونزی قانع اید یه مدرک زبان و یک مدرک تحصیلی از هر دانشگاهی فرقی نمیکنه داشته باشید.البته در ایتالیا شهر تورین دانشگاهی هست مختص جهان سومی ها که با پرداخت شهریه توسط دانشجو ها تقبل میکنه.
اگر پروژه قابل انجام دارید میتونید به رتبه برترهای ریاضی کتکورهای سال گذشته مثلا علیرضا وحید ایمیل بزنید و پذیرش بگیرید
از لحاظ بورسیه 
فقط در مقطع دکترا امکانپذیره با شرایط خاص اگر شرایطشو دارید بگید تا شرایط بعدیشو بگم

----------


## hero93

به نظر من اگه کسی می خواد بره باید در حالی بره که تو ایران به همه خواسته ها یی که می شد برسی رسیده باشه من کلی تحقیق کردم 
اکر تو ایران موفق باشی اونجا هم موفق تر هستی     اگه تو ایران بدبخت باشی اونجا بدبخت تر میشی 
به خاطر همین هست اکثر کسایی که با رنح و ناراحتی یه  کشور ترک می کنند وقتی به کشور مقصد می رسند پشیمون میشن و برمی گردند
کسایی هم که با خوشحالی میرند اونجا خوشحال تر هستند 
کلا همه جا دنیا آسمونش یه رنگه مشکلات اینجا را نداره اما مشکلات خاص خودشو داره اگه انسان خودشو تغییر بده نه عوامل بیرونی هر کجا باشه موفق هست 
امیدوارم همه گی در هر کجای دنیا که می خواید باشید موفق باشید

----------


## Zahra77

سلام
من یه دوستام رفته بود مجارستان 
میگفت برای شروع و کالجش حدودا 4-5 هزار یورو میخواد 
بعدش هر ماه دیگه هزینه های خودته 
و خب دانشگاه و خوابگاه
حدودا ماهی 10-15 میلیون میشه

----------


## V_buqs

> واسه تحصیل میخای بری یا کار دیگه ای؟
> من فعلا انکلیسیمو دارم اوکی میکنم چون زبان زنده ی دنیا هست هر جا رفتی به کارت میاد


واسه کار - زندگی - توسعه کار و پروژه هام 
تحصیل که عمرا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Melika_mvi

موافقم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## liaa

راه خروج از کشور دوست عزیز الان اینطوریه که شما یه چندتا فیلم میفرستین واسه مسیح علینژاد .. میگید بنده دست فروشم.. خیلی بدبختم و فیلان و بیسار.
فرداش شمارو میان از در خونتون ور میدارن میبرن کتک میزنن بعدم نهایتا آزادتون می کنن و شما در راه برگشت به خونه تشریف میرد به نزدیک ترین سفارت خونه ای که در مسیر بهش بر میخورین ( به غیر از بنگلادش و نیجریه و چندی دیگر از کشورهای دوست و همسایه که خودتون بهتر از من میدونید ترجیحا) و اعلام می کنید که پناه میارید از شر شیطان رجیم به اونا : )

شاد و موفق باشید و امیدوارم به دوستان بنگلادشی و نیجریه ای هم بر نخوره ..
قربان شما . خدافظ

----------


## V_buqs

ترامپ اسیر بگیره میبره آمریکا؟  :Yahoo (4): 

بریم اسیر شیم؟  :Yahoo (4):  کی میاد؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## VENOM.M

یکی از اقوام میخواست قاچاقی بره ترکیه پول هاشو دزدیدن ولش کردن :Yahoo (1):  حالا خود دانید

----------


## sina_u

یکی از روشها تغییر مذهب هم هست.
سال پیش از کسی که از انگلیس اومده بود پرسیدم گفت اگه مسیحی بشی انگلیس پناهندگی میده.
پرس و جو کن ببین شرایطش چطوره.

----------


## V_buqs

> یکی از روشها تغییر مذهب هم هست.
> سال پیش از کسی که از انگلیس اومده بود پرسیدم گفت اگه مسیحی بشی انگلیس پناهندگی میده.
> پرس و جو کن ببین شرایطش چطوره.


اگه ننت پرتت نمیکنه بیرون از خونه تغییر بدید  :Yahoo (4):  
البته اگه باشه باید واقعی باشه چون پرس و جو میکنن قطعا ازت دلیل ملیل میخان ک چرا اسلامو ول کردی کشکی اگه بود همه میرفتن

----------


## Mysterious

*کیه که دلش نخواد بره:/
فقط تفاوت فرهنگی-دینی-نژادپرستی غربیا آزارتون نمیده؟*

----------


## sina_u

> اگه ننت پرتت نمیکنه بیرون از خونه تغییر بدید  
> البته اگه باشه باید واقعی باشه چون پرس و جو میکنن قطعا ازت دلیل ملیل میخان ک چرا اسلامو ول کردی کشکی اگه بود همه میرفتن


من که نمیخوام برم گفتم از کسی که خیلی سال هست انگلیس زندگی میکنه سال پیش که ایران اومده بود سوال کردم.(برای خودم سوال نکردم کسی خواست بپرسم براش پرسیدم)
دلیلش که مشخصه وقتی  شما بخوای تو کشوری مثل ایران مسیحی بشی  سرتو میگذارن روی سینت.
مخصوصا الان که بیشتر اقلیت های مذهبیو اذیت میکنن.
بعد از پناهندگی ، در مورد کارش هم گفت اگه انگلیسیش خوب باشه میتونه به پناهنده ها انگلیسی یاد بده  و ...

----------


## V_buqs

> *کیه که دلش نخواد بره:/
> فقط تفاوت فرهنگی-دینی-نژادپرستی غربیا آزارتون نمیده؟*


همه این مواردی که گفتی همه جا هست اینجام هست 
فقط یه تفاوت فرهنگیش مهمه که اونم عادت میکنیم 
الان تو از پایین شهر بری بالا شهر مردماش یه مدل دیگه ن انگار از دماغ فیل افتادن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## erfan1st

> *کیه که دلش نخواد بره:/
> فقط تفاوت فرهنگی-دینی-نژادپرستی غربیا آزارتون نمیده؟*


*تو اکثر کشور های انگلیسی زبان مشکل نژاد پرستی  کمتر هست ولی خب هست همه جا ( و خیلی شاید ایرانیا رو ادم حساب نکنن!)... تفاوت فرهنگی ودینی هم حقیقتا فکر نمیکنم خیلی نسل ما رو ازار بده و میشه باش سازگار شد.. فقط تنهایی و غربتش هست که شدیدا ازاردهنده اس مخصوصن اگه خانواده و رفقای خوبی تو ایران داشته باشی..

+(اینا رو  من از چند نفری که رفتن پرسیدم ..)
*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

میری لب یه مرز که کشیک نداشته باشه، مثل مرز افغانستان. بعد از مرز رد میشی. به همین سادگی!

----------


## bbehzad

مهاجرت خیلی سخت شده.برید پرستاری بخونید زبانتونم قوی کنید ازسال دوم وکیل بگیرید کمکتون کنه برید استرالیا.من اگه برمیگشتم عقب حتما میرفتم.مملکت نیست دیوونه خونست.پزشکم شید تو این.مافیا هیچی نمیشید.

----------


## سرندیپیتی

اره پرستاری خصوصا برای کانادا

اگه میخواین از ایران برین بی دردسر برین مهندسی بخونین

با پزشکی و دندون  رفتن خیلی سخته دارو هم اکه بخواین مستر یا پی اچ دی بگیرین راحتتره ولی برای تخصص بالینی و کار به عنوان داروساز باید همون مسیر پزشکی طی بشا 
هفت خوانه رستمه خودش

----------


## سرندیپیتی

والا همدوره ای و دوستای من 4 سال رفتن مهمدسی خوندن
برای فوق یا دکترای مستقیم رفتن امریکا کانادا سوییس المان ...

الانم دارن کار میکنن درسشونم تموم شده 

اینقدر هم مکافات نکشیدن مثل ما تجربیا

----------


## DR._.ALI

> واسه کار - زندگی - توسعه کار و پروژه هام 
> تحصیل که عمرا


پس پیاده شو با هم بریم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> یکی از روشها تغییر مذهب هم هست.
> سال پیش از کسی که از انگلیس اومده بود پرسیدم گفت اگه مسیحی بشی انگلیس پناهندگی میده.
> پرس و جو کن ببین شرایطش چطوره.


اگه اینطوری باشه که عالیه
من همین حالاشم دل خوشی از اسلام ندارم به نام اسلام به کام مسوولین هست
اکه انگلیس اینجوری پناهندگی بده به هر دینی که بخاد دینمو تغییر میدم :Yahoo (4): 
ا

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *کیه که دلش نخواد بره:/
> فقط تفاوت فرهنگی-دینی-نژادپرستی غربیا آزارتون نمیده؟*


نه بابا هر جا بری بهتر از این خراب شده ای هست که توش داری زندگی میکنی
ضمن اینکه واسه دخترا آزادیای بیشتری هست و سطح فرهنگ اونجا تا ایران زمین تا آسمون فرق داره یه مدت بمونی عاشق فرهنگشون میشی
من یکی از اقواممون کانادا هست میگفت دختر 3 نصفه شب نیمه ل خ ت از خونه میزنه بیرون پلیس هم نیست هیشکس حتی یه نگاه چپ بهش نمیکنه چون فرهنگشون بالاس
ولی ایران یه دختر هیچ امنیتی نداره کافیه یکم آرایش کنه یا بخاد یکم بی حجاب باشه اینجا تو ایران فقر فرهنگی بیداد میکنه و هیچی سر جای خودش نیست

----------


## DR._.ALI

> ترامپ اسیر بگیره میبره آمریکا؟ 
> 
> بریم اسیر شیم؟  کی میاد؟


من پاش برسه اسیر ترامپ هم میشم :Yahoo (15): 
جانم فدای ترامپ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> میری لب یه مرز که کشیک نداشته باشه، مثل مرز افغانستان. بعد از مرز رد میشی. به همین سادگی!


اتفاقا تو فکرشم اگه بشه قاچاقی رد شیم آشنایی جایی سراغ نداری قاچاقی بتونیم رد شیم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## k92nm

> اینجایی که تو توش داری زندگی میکنی وطن نیس ویران سرا هست نه حقوق شهروندی رعایت میشه نه عدالتی توش هست نه هیچ چیز دیگه ای
> ماهی 45 هزار تومان دارن یارانه میدن به ملت ببین چند صد برابر رو همه چی کشیدن بیا برو استرالیا رو ببین ماهی 4 تا 5 هزار دلار دارن به هر شهروندشون فقط یارانه میدن
> میخای چی رو بسازی دقیقا این خانه از پای بستش ویران هست چقدر استعداد که تو این کشور هست و دارن نابود میشن و هیشکس نمیبینتشون در صورتی که همین اشخاص توی کشورهای پیشرفته بودن چقدر واسه کارشون ارزش و احترام قائل میشدن و همه امکاناتی در اختیار طرف میزاشتن تا اون استعدادش شکوفا بشه ولی تو وطن جنابعالی همه چی به مرز نابودی داره کشیده میشه و یه عده ی خاص از افکار احمقانه ی جنابعالی دارن سواستفاده میکنن


 تو اصلا نفهمیدی من چی میگیم بعد به من میگی احمق!  :Yahoo (77):  ببین دیگه ایا بین ادمایی مثل تو میشه زندگی کرد؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اتفاقا تو فکرشم اگه بشه قاچاقی رد شیم آشنایی جایی سراغ نداری قاچاقی بتونیم رد شیم


رفتن با شماست رسیدن با جناب قاچاقچی. میبرنتون جایی که از خدا میخواید کاشکی بد ترین منطقه ایران زندگی میکردید ولی همچین تصمیمی نمیگرفتید!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تو اصلا نفهمیدی من چی میگیم بعد به من میگی احمق!  ببین دیگه ایا بین ادمایی مثل تو میشه زندگی کرد؟


جالبه جفتتون هم فکر میکنید بهتون ظلم شده و باید برید از این مملکت :‌)

----------


## k92nm

> جالبه جفتتون هم فکر میکنید بهتون ظلم شده و باید برید از این مملکت :‌)


*کی میگه؟ من کی همچین حرفی زدم هرچند زندگی تو این مملکت جهنم بی حساب و کتابه رو 99.9 درصد قبولمه!*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *کی میگه؟ من کی همچین حرفی زدم هرچند زندگی تو این مملکت جهنم بی حساب و کتابه رو 99.9 درصد قبولمه!*


شما گفتید همینا رو! اگه بهتون پیشنهاد بدن نمیرید مثلا کانادا؟

----------


## k92nm

> شما گفتید همینا رو! اگه بهتون پیشنهاد بدن نمیرید مثلا کانادا؟


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## V_buqs

> پس پیاده شو با هم بریم


من اوکیم و باید برم تو سوار شو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_u

> اگه اینطوری باشه که عالیه
> من همین حالاشم دل خوشی از اسلام ندارم به نام اسلام به کام مسوولین هست
> اکه انگلیس اینجوری پناهندگی بده به هر دینی که بخاد دینمو تغییر میدم
> ا


پس برو پیگیر بشو چون از بقیه راه ها ساده تر به نظر میرسه.
حتما باید یه چیزهایی از انجیل بدونی و اینکه چگونه شیفته اش شدی.
اگه بتونی جای شکنجه هایی که در این مسیر شدیو نشونشون بدی  سوزناکتر به نظر میاد.
به نام پدر ، پسر و روح القدس کارت درست میشه ان شاء الله.

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


نه بابا هر جا بری بهتر از این خراب شده ای هست که توش داری زندگی میکنی
ضمن اینکه واسه دخترا آزادیای بیشتری هست و سطح فرهنگ اونجا تا ایران زمین تا آسمون فرق داره یه مدت بمونی عاشق فرهنگشون میشی
من یکی از اقواممون کانادا هست میگفت دختر 3 نصفه شب نیمه ل خ ت از خونه میزنه بیرون پلیس هم نیست هیشکس حتی یه نگاه چپ بهش نمیکنه چون فرهنگشون بالاس
ولی ایران یه دختر هیچ امنیتی نداره کافیه یکم آرایش کنه یا بخاد یکم بی حجاب باشه اینجا تو ایران فقر فرهنگی بیداد میکنه و هیچی سر جای خودش نیست


جدی؟!!
چه جالب من شنیده بودم شبا گشت دارن و گیر میدن*

----------


## VENOM.M

یکی دیگه از اقوام تو اتریش کارگر هست میگه آخر ماه اندازه 7 8 تومن براش میمونه حالا نمیدونم راست میگه یا نه

----------


## VENOM.M

یکی دیگه هم پدر سوخته چند بار کنکور داد قبول نشد باباش خرپول بود فرستادش روسیه پزشکی
منم باید کمپین نه به تراز مشترک شرکت کنم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## سرندیپیتی

واقعا  هنوز  دنبال تراز و ... هستین

10  12 روز دیگه نتایج رو سایته ها !

----------


## amir.t34

شما انگیزتون برای خارج رفتن مگه پول دراوردن نیست؟.............تو ایران یا هر جا میشه پول درآورد...نزدیک یک میلیارد تومن هزینه خروج از کشور میشه که اصلا منطقی نیست ... با همین سرمایه میتونید کار کنید و آینده خوبی داشته باشید
 پنج سال پیش بیت کویین قیمتش 100 دلار بود. الان شده 10000 دلار...
یا همین اتریوم حدودا پنج سنت بود ..الان 300 تا شده..
خلاصه بگم . کسی که با این اوضاع ارز میره خارج کشور برای درس خوندن در 80 درصد مواقع غیر ضروریه و اصلا توجیه اقتصادی نداره :Yahoo (106):

----------


## saj8jad

امت تباه شده  :Y (551):

----------


## M.javaddd

> امت تباه شده


تباه، سردرگم، عصبانی

----------


## Amir_800

کلا اطلاعاتی در مورد کار واسه داروسازا ندارین؟؟؟

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *
> 
> جدی؟!!
> چه جالب من شنیده بودم شبا گشت دارن و گیر میدن*


نه گیر نمیدن

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام من بعد از کلی تحقیق به این نتیجه رسدم که بهترین کشور برای رفتن ایتالیا هستش دلایلشم
> 1.تحصیل به زبان انگلیسی
> 2.ورودی راحت تر به دانشگاه نسبت به بقیه کشور ها
> 3.تحصیل رایگان
> *4.بورس جهان سومی که بیشتر به ایرانی ها تعلق می گیره به دلیل افت قیمت ریال*
> 5.سفارت خلوت تر و شرایط راحت تر برای ویزا
> اما اینو بگم دیلیل اصل همون بورس جهان سومی هستش که حدود نصف و یا نصف هزینه زندگی تو میده


برای رشته های مهندسی و حتی پزشکی گزینه عالی هستش
البته اگر از نظر زبان ایتالیایی و شرایط این کشور مشکلی نداشته باشید
چون از این بابت میگم که اکثرا میرن که دیگه پشت سرشون رو نگاه نکنن و بر نگردن!

----------


## Arash.ye

من شنیدم کانادا پرستار خیلی خوب جذب میکنه....پرستاری دانشگاه تهران چطوره؟من شرایط درسیم خیلی خوبه اگه واقعا انقدر راحت پرستار میگیرن خب ترجیح میدم جای اینکه واسه پزشکی بخونم همون پرستاری دانشگاه خوب بزنم...ولی واقعا اگه انقدر راحته چرا بازم کله گنده ها بچه هاشون پزشکی میخونن یا اونایی که پرستاری میخونن نمیرن از کشور؟کسی اطلاعی داره؟

----------


## Arash.ye

> من شنیدم کانادا پرستار خیلی خوب جذب میکنه....پرستاری دانشگاه تهران چطوره؟من شرایط درسیم خیلی خوبه اگه واقعا انقدر راحت پرستار میگیرن خب ترجیح میدم جای اینکه واسه پزشکی بخونم همون پرستاری دانشگاه خوب بزنم...ولی واقعا اگه انقدر راحته چرا بازم کله گنده ها بچه هاشون پزشکی میخونن یا اونایی که پرستاری میخونن نمیرن از کشور؟کسی اطلاعی داره؟


بعد اینکه باید مدرک پرستاری رو بگیری بعد بری؟یا همون سال اول میشه واسه ادامه تحصیلت برس دانشگاه اونور؟آخه یه خرده سرمایه گذاری روی ۴سال آینده توی این کشور خریت محظه:/هرچه سریعتر بهتر:/

----------


## Arash.ye

کسی نبود جواب بده؟:/

----------


## WallE06

نظرتون راجع به شرق آسیا چیه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohammadreza13

با یه خورده پول کشور ما بهترین جاست

No problem here, your mind is your problem 

بقیه دنیا انفدر قانون مند هستن که باید تاوان هر کاریتو پس بدی تازه اونجا پارتی و اشنا بازی نداریم
به هم وطن خودشون رحم نمیکنن چه برسه وقتی بفهمه تو تابع هستی
چون یکی سیاهه با گلوله میزننش واقعا به ما رحم میکنن؟
فک کردی ایرانه سیل بیاد مردم از جون خودشون مایه بزارن به دنیا نشون بدن انسانیت چیه
خبرگزاری های خودشون میگن در هر خانه چند نوع اسلحه هر فرد داره چیزیشون کم بشه شکم همه سفره میکنن. 

اینارو نوشتم برا خودم که فکر میکنم بیرون از این مرز گربه ای شکل فرش های قرمزی پهن شده و مردم تا کمر خم شدن و شدیدا به یک فرد ایرانی نیاز دارن!

----------


## mohammadreza13

یکی از دوستان که از نیویورک بود میگفت من نمیدونم چرا به تابعیت کانادا مینازند این اقازاده هاتون

کانادا در کنار امریکا مثل مقایسه رباط کریم با قیطریه هست و یاز هم بیشتر

میگفت دهکده هست جای زندگی نیست که با اون اب هوای چرتو پرتش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WallE06

> با یه خورده پول کشور ما بهترین جاست
> 
> No problem here, your mind is your problem 
> 
> بقیه دنیا انفدر قانون مند هستن که باید تاوان هر کاریتو پس بدی تازه اونجا پارتی و اشنا بازی نداریم
> به هم وطن خودشون رحم نمیکنن چه برسه وقتی بفهمه تو تابع هستی
> چون یکی سیاهه با گلوله میزننش واقعا به ما رحم میکنن؟
> فک کردی ایرانه سیل بیاد مردم از جون خودشون مایه بزارن به دنیا نشون بدن انسانیت چیه
> خبرگزاری های خودشون میگن در هر خانه چند نوع اسلحه هر فرد داره چیزیشون کم بشه شکم همه سفره میکنن. 
> ...



یجاخوندم میگفت ما توبهترین مکان ولی بدترین زمان قرارداریم :Yahoo (4): 

راست هم میگفت

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=WallE06;1512065]نظرتون راجع به شرق آسیا چیه؟ :Yahoo (35): [/QUOT*کدوم کشور؟*

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=mohammadreza13;1512074]با یه خورده پول کشور ما بهترین جاست

No problem here, your mind is your problem 

بقیه دنیا انفدر قانون مند هستن که باید تاوان هر کاریتو پس بدی تازه اونجا پارتی و اشنا بازی نداریم
به هم وطن خودشون رحم نمیکنن چه برسه وقتی بفهمه تو تابع هستی
چون یکی سیاهه با گلوله میزننش واقعا به ما رحم میکنن؟
فک کردی ایرانه سیل بیاد مردم از جون خودشون مایه بزارن به دنیا نشون بدن انسانیت چیه
خبرگزاری های خودشون میگن در هر خانه چند نوع اسلحه هر فرد داره چیزیشون کم بشه شکم همه سفره میکنن. 

اینارو نوشتم برا خودم که فکر میکنم بیرون از این مرز گربه ای شکل فرش های قرمزی پهن شده و مردم تا کمر خم شدن و شدیدا به یک فرد ایرانی نیاز دارن![/QUO* فک کنم شما به بی قانونی و این جور چیزا خیلی عادت کردید درضمن باید بدونید که تو همه جا سلاح هست مجوز حمل میدن برای اینکه اگر اتفاقی مثل قتل یا زور گیری شد بفهمن مال پلیس بوده یا خریداری شده اگر خریده داری شده پیداش میکنن درضمن اگر کانادو درنظر بگیری فصلای برای شکار دارن که مجاز برای شکار و میتونن برن در شرایط قانونی و داشتن اسلحه مخصوص شکار کنن در درباره ی نژاد پرستی باید بگم ما ایرانیا نسبت بهم وقومیت های مختلف کشورمون نژاد پرستی میکنیم حالا بماند نسبت به افغان ها چه رفتاری مبکنیم فرش قرمز پهن نمیکنن اما بر اساس تلاشت پیشرفت میکنیو جدی گرفته میشی*

----------


## shirin....s

> من شنیدم کانادا پرستار خیلی خوب جذب میکنه....پرستاری دانشگاه تهران چطوره؟من شرایط درسیم خیلی خوبه اگه واقعا انقدر راحت پرستار میگیرن خب ترجیح میدم جای اینکه واسه پزشکی بخونم همون پرستاری دانشگاه خوب بزنم...ولی واقعا اگه انقدر راحته چرا بازم کله گنده ها بچه هاشون پزشکی میخونن یا اونایی که پرستاری میخونن نمیرن از کشور؟کسی اطلاعی داره؟


شما بخوای پرستاری بخونی یا پزشکی باید امتحان بدید اسم امتحانشویادم نی ولی تو قانون امریکا هم بود که امتحان باید بدید

----------


## vahyd

> با یه خورده پول کشور ما بهترین جاست
> 
> No problem here, your mind is your problem 
> 
> بقیه دنیا انفدر قانون مند هستن که باید تاوان هر کاریتو پس بدی تازه اونجا پارتی و اشنا بازی نداریم
> به هم وطن خودشون رحم نمیکنن چه برسه وقتی بفهمه تو تابع هستی
> چون یکی سیاهه با گلوله میزننش واقعا به ما رحم میکنن؟
> فک کردی ایرانه سیل بیاد مردم از جون خودشون مایه بزارن به دنیا نشون بدن انسانیت چیه
> خبرگزاری های خودشون میگن در هر خانه چند نوع اسلحه هر فرد داره چیزیشون کم بشه شکم همه سفره میکنن. 
> ...



من خودم زیاد موافق رفتن نیستم ولی شمام کمتر 20:30 ببین برادر !




> یکی از دوستان که از نیویورک بود میگفت من نمیدونم چرا به تابعیت کانادا مینازند این اقازاده هاتون
> 
> کانادا در کنار امریکا مثل مقایسه رباط کریم با قیطریه هست و یاز هم بیشتر
> 
> میگفت دهکده هست جای زندگی نیست که با اون اب هوای چرتو پرتش


اون آقام کانادا رو نسبت به نیویورک میدیده نه تهران !

----------


## WallE06

[QUOTE=shirin....s;1512090]


> نظرتون راجع به شرق آسیا چیه؟[/QUOT*کدوم کشور؟*



کره _ ژاپن

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=WallE06;1512162]


> کره _ ژاپن


اگه کره بخوای بری معدل بالای 15 یا14 داشته باشی مدرک زبان داشته باشی میتونی بورس تحصیلی بگیری به بورسیه خاصه اسمشkgsp هستش 1سال کره ای یاد میگیری بعد هررشته بجز رشته های پزشکی  واسه ژاپن هم باید ایران قبول بشید قانوشودارم اینجا ببینم میتونم اینجا بفرستم درهر صورت هر جا بخواید درس بخونید باید بدونید اون دانشگاه تایید شده وزارت علوم هست یانه چون مهمه تایید شده باشه

----------


## shirin....s

japan_monbu.pdf KGSP2017.pdf

----------


## A.H.M

بچه ها کسی خبر داره که میشه با ارائه یه مقاله خوب تو یه ژورنال معتبر فاند گرفت یا نه
ایا داشتن تافل برای دادن مقاله اجباریه?

----------


## shirin....s

> بچه ها کسی خبر داره که میشه با ارائه یه مقاله خوب تو یه ژورنال معتبر فاند گرفت یا نه
> ایا داشتن تافل برای دادن مقاله اجباریه?


ابجی من مقاله بین المللی زیاد داره میگه برای گرفتن فاند باید مقاله زباد داشته باشی چون مقاله به جورایی سابفه کار حساب میشه دوم اینکه لازم نیست تافل داشته باشی

----------


## A.H.M

> ابجی من مقاله بین المللی زیاد داره میگه برای گرفتن فاند باید مقاله زباد داشته باشی چون مقاله به جورایی سابفه کار حساب میشه دوم اینکه لازم نیست تافل داشته باشی


ممنون از نظرتون
خواهرتون به کدوم ژورنال مقاله میفرستن معمولا
معتبره یا رده پایین

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=WallE06;1512162]


> کره _ ژاپن


برات قانون بورسیه هرکدومو فرستادم فقط چسبیده به همه  :Yahoo (21): موفق باشید

----------


## shirin....s

> ممنون از نظرتون
> خواهرتون به کدوم ژورنال مقاله میفرستن معمولا
> معتبره یا رده پایین


میگه اینا هرکدوم درجه دارن باید بدونی به جایی که میفرستی جزو بلک لیست وزارتین نباشه درضمن رشته با رشته فرق داره اینا به شرطیه برای isi بخوای برای گرفتن فاند بستگی به دانشگاهو رشته داره یه چیزم تا فراموش نشده بگم اونی که چاپ میکنه پول نمیگیره اما واسطه ها پول میگیرن میگه مراقب باش گیر شیاد جماعت نیفتی موفق باشی

----------


## reza333

دوستان اگر کسی فارغ التحصیل داروسازی عمومی باشه (زبانشم در حد ایلتس 7) برای مهاجرت شانسی داره یا کارش سخته برای مهاجرت؟

----------


## shirin....s

> دوستان اگر کسی فارغ التحصیل داروسازی عمومی باشه (زبانشم در حد ایلتس 7) برای مهاجرت شانسی داره یا کارش سخته برای مهاجرت؟


 *مقاله داری معدل و نمراتت بالاست نمره ایلتس زمانی مهم که دانشگاه که انتخاب میکنی بگه من این نمره زبان مد نظرمه شاید اصلا اون دانشگاه ایلتس نخواد تافل بخواد به نظرم شما کشور رو شهرو دانشگاهو انتخاب کن ببین تو لیست وزارت هست یانه برای دانشجویی بری راحتتره تا بخوای برای کاربری نه سخت نیست یه اون صورت فقط باید هرچی میگن و مو به مو انجام بدی و منظم  باشی چون من خوندم خیلی به زمان احترام میذارن موفق باشی* :Yahoo (21):

----------

